# Construction superintendent sentenced in court



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.safetynewsalert.com/construction-superintendent-sentenced-in-court-for-fatality/

A federal judge has sentenced a construction site superintendent who covered up a safety violation that led to the 2009 death of a worker.

Robert Christopher Kennedy of Rapid City, SD, pleaded guilty to willfully violating an OSHA regulation that led to the death of Carl Beck, 29, in Washington County, PA.

Beck was part of a team installing a roof on a motel when he fell 42 feet to his death.

A judge sentenced Kennedy to three years of probation with the first six months to be spent in home confinement.

Beck worked for C.A. Franc Construction. Christopher Franc pleaded guilty in February 2010 to a willful OSHA violation leading to a death. He was sentenced last June to three years of probation, including six months of home confinement, and was ordered to pay Beck’s funeral expenses.

OSHA fined Franc $539,000.

Prosecutors say that immediately after Beck’s death, Kennedy told Franc to put fall protection gear on the roof so it looked like it was there before the fatal fall.

Kennedy used photos of the newly placed safety equipment to mislead OSHA investigators into believing that the gear was in place before Beck’s death, according to prosecutors.

Do the penalties fit the crime in this case? Let us know what you think in the comments below.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

> Do the penalties fit the crime in this case? Let us know what you think in the comments below.


No, if they had the fall protection on site they should have been using it. At 42' that's not a fall 90% if any can survive from. Then they covered up (or tried to) their own mistakes. 

500+K does nothing for the family that lost a dad,brother, ect. Sueing the company will likely not help the family much at all. I'm pretty sure if you cover up a murder the punishment is much more severe then 3 years of probation.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> I'm pretty sure if you cover up a murder the punishment is much more severe then 3 years of probation.


 this IS sooo much different from murder.. murder is intentinal, this is a ACCIDENT!give me a break..


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

*Safety guy your point is a very dick move *highlighting this on open forum. 

Surely your copying and pasting highlights of this tragedy- The Family of the Deceased, The Construction Company that lost a life of one of their own, The Super who surely was afraid of the severity of the consequence of a fatality under his watch and the lifelong guilt he will surely feel is a cheap spear not assisting in the loss of a worker. 


The money goes where? To the family or more to the OSHA budget?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

$500k doesn't go to the family. It goes to OSHA. The family got what, $5k for the funeral costs. It's all about money. OSHA doesn't give a chit about workers. They only care about revenue. Much like the police writing tickets for speeding. It's about revenue, not public safety.


The employee is as much negligent as the employer. If the fall protection was available and he wasn't using it, it's half his fault. It's half the employers fault for not enforcing its' use.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

The articles are taken from this site. http://www.safetynewsalert.com/category/fatality/ - Copied from there and pasted here.... I did not alter any articles...

Yes, OSHA initiated the 500K fine, after it goes through courts it will most likely be re-adjusted to about 250K... The family then would use the final ruling on the amount as leverage in their WC Payout and or Civil Court... *And for the record OSHA does NOT keep the $$$$, It all goes in to the TREASURY Department same as your Taxes *
That $$$ will probably go towards funding the ongoing WAR in Afghanistan..


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

What's the difference, Osha IRS, Treasury? Same pocket, not ours. It's all about revenue!


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

Without this revenue, America would not be the greatest country in the world...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Are you effin' kidding me?

The osha FINES and the red light ticket violations and the constant strain on the middle class so that we can send money overseas to countries who hate us, is what makes us great?

Our education system sucks. Our credit rating is no longer flawless. Wake up. We aren't the post WWII industrialized America power house we once were. I'm not saying we aren't great but there is ALOT wrong with this country and in many areas of quantification, we are no longer the greatest. Stop sending all mine and your money over seas and start investing that money in America and we can once again be the greatest Nation on the planet. There is only so much we can bear until the final straw will break our backs.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Safety_Guy said:


> Without this revenue, America would not be the greatest country in the world...


 No No No No. I can't just leave it at that. The insurance, the lawyers, the risk managesrs, the EPA restrictions, the unions... All these factors prevent us from competing on a global market place. All these things like pollution control, which are great things, prevent us from competing with countries who don't care about the enviroment. The unions saying that a laborer with or without a high school diploma deserves to earn as much as a edudated person with a bachelors degree prevents us from competing on a global market. The ultra high taxes on damned near everything, taxing the business, taxing the employee, taxing the property owner, taxing the buyer; A person like me gets taxed 4 times on my money earned. When will it all stop?!?! 

We damned near need a complete reset of the entire system. Throw the baby out with the bath water, return to our original constitution, decided what "programs" are and are not necessary and trim the fat.

Ya know, people say buy American. I'm all for it. But we can agree it's A ) Damned hard and B ) usually pretty expensive. I don't mind paying a little extra for quality, but in this case you don't always get better quality for a larger investment.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

If it's so bad here for you, then pack your shit and get out.... Go live in Canada with "Interloc" or go live in Europe where gas prices ar $9 per Galon. I'm sick of hearing people bitch how bad it is in the US. ***** go move to Mexico and live there, we'll see how quickly you'll be swimming back across the Rio Grande to get back in to the US...


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> Without this revenue, America would not be the greatest country in the world...


 this would be *YOUR* opion pea brain..


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety_Guy said:


> . Go live in Canada with "Interloc" or go live in Europe where gas prices ar $9 per Galon. ...


 this is about the only .. wait a min .. it is the only good advise you have given .. chit for brains .. you should just delete yourself .. :yes:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> this IS sooo much different from murder.. murder is intentinal, this is a ACCIDENT!give me a break..


Why is it every time he post something you have to poke you head in here and be a dick? If you don't like the info he is giving out don't read it.


Read the damn article. They covered up the accident by putting safety gear in place before the inspectors showed up. Sounds like the safety gear was on site meaning the ACCIDENT could have/should have been prevented.

500k goes to osha, the funeral expenses go to the family. Either way 500+k doesn't cover someones death. 

@interloc seriously why do you continue to comment on safety guy's post? Just to be a dick? Your not even in the states so it really doesn't pertain to you. Going by your "its common sense" rule I hope you have a long career. 

I'll be honest I'm about tired of the idiots like you around here. If you don't like the material provided don't f-ing comment. I'm half tempted to leave this site because of the ignorant SOB's like you.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Why is it every time he post something you have to poke you head in here and be a dick? If you don't like the info he is giving out don't read it.
> 
> 
> Read the damn article. They covered up the accident by putting safety gear in place before the inspectors showed up. Sounds like the safety gear was on site meaning the ACCIDENT could have/should have been prevented.
> ...


 is safety clown someone special in your life..great back up..leave..ya never have anything to say..oh and the original comment was to you dum chit not safety guy..like i said you might want to try reading a few times before you ASS-umm with your so called answers.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Love it or leave it, eh?

That's your answer, just get a divorce? Take the ez way out? Quitter? 

How about LOVE IT AND FIX IT, so I don't have to leave it, so my kids and grand kids will have jobs, so they can say the country is great AGAIN. That's not the road we are headed and over taxation is part of the problem. And OSHA fines are nothing more than taxation in disguise. 

So because I disagree with the way our dildo leaders are taking this country that makes me a treasoner? No I think questioning the government makes me a patriot. Disagreeing openly is what makes this country great. Your link about OSHA fining some company for anti OSHA posts on youtube is what is wrong with this country. The tyranny of government is what is wrong with this country. 

REVENUE it's all about REVENUE, Not Safety, Not Health.... It Should be the Occupational REVENUE Administration. Take out Safety and Health because they are only an ends to a means, revenue.


----------



## Safety_Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

You must be a Republican then, lets vote Romney in so he can shrink the government, reduce government workers, shot OSHA down and allow employers to kill workers... Great Strategy Grumpy... Everytime OSHA comes down on someone, people bitch about it, and then everytime there is a fatal accident then people are mad that OSHA was not there enforcing the safety standards.. It's either GLASS HALF FULL or GLASS HALF EMPTY... People look at the same thing differantly.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Interloc said:


> is safety clown someone special in your life..great back up..leave..ya never have anything to say.


Yes he is someone special, your a flipping idiot. Thank god I've never had a moron like you work for me. You wouldn't have lasted 10 mins.
Your right, such an insightful guy. Have a good one common sense. 



Interloc said:


> .oh and the original comment was to you dum chit not safety guy..like i said you might want to try reading a few times before you ASS-umm with your so called answers.


What? How does this even make sense? I know it was directed to me why do you think I responded?  Might want to stick to your own words of wisdom.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> @interloc seriously why do you continue to comment on safety guy's post? Just to be a dick? .


umm flathead..right here is why i had to explain it to you again..typical flathead..but you'll get it soon..i'm sure.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

1985gt said:


> Thank god I've never had a moron like you work for me. .


 and this is sooo stupid of a saying your pathetic to think you would be able to tell,,haha..smelling to much fumes in your torchin or something..:yes:


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Slightly off topic but....

If a flat roofer is a Flat Head
and a steep roofer is a Slope Head....
Since I do both equally does that make me a Normal Head? :whistling:

My dad called me Fat Head all the way up to my teen age years....when I finally figured out what he meant.....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Safety_Guy said:


> You must be a Republican then, lets vote Romney in so he can shrink the government, reduce government workers, shot OSHA down and allow employers to kill workers... Great Strategy Grumpy... Everytime OSHA comes down on someone, people bitch about it, and then everytime there is a fatal accident then people are mad that OSHA was not there enforcing the safety standards.. It's either GLASS HALF FULL or GLASS HALF EMPTY... People look at the same thing differantly.


LOl I thought better of it and retracted my very vulgar comment.


----------

